# The Random Hint game.



## SquishierCobra (Jul 23, 2011)

You basically make a totally weird hint about something that pops into your mind, and others guess what it is.

Example

Person A: I am Agumon's Mega Form's Dark-Skinned Emo Clone
Person Z: BlackWarGreymon


I'll start

I am a ship-flying 3DS game that will, ironically, come out on 9/11 this year.


----------

